# Sommerville



## sqwaby (Aug 4, 2005)

Whats the latest on Somerville?? Headed there spring break 3-8. Hopefully they will still be in the creeks unless the water is down, in that case I guess I'll troll or jig em out on the lake.


----------



## Magnolia (Dec 2, 2007)

havent had enough rain to get the creeks flowing like they should...........
hopefully the rain for today and tomorrow may help a bunch so watch the rainfall amounts for this week up there.......


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

What is the best boat ramp to launch from?


----------



## GeauxGet'Er (Jul 15, 2011)

hopn said:


> What is the best boat ramp to launch from?


I launched from rocky creek last week. It's kinda flat though but not to difficult. Yegua is closed, don't kno any others though.


----------



## BURTONboy (Feb 23, 2010)

If fishing the creeks, Nails is a good ramp as its right by the creeks. Otherwise Rocky is good, Overlook is good, as mentioned Yegua is closed. I tried fishing the creeks last weekend, it was pretty slow. Everybody I talked to at the ramp said the same.


----------



## klockness (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm planning on camping at Somerville in a couple of weeks but never been. Which camp ground is the nicest? I'm taking my wife and 7 month old with a boat and tent camping.


----------



## Flashof1979 (Feb 28, 2011)

klockness said:


> I'm planning on camping at Somerville in a couple of weeks but never been. Which camp ground is the nicest? I'm taking my wife and 7 month old with a boat and tent camping.


Overall for a family I would say Overlook will be your best bet. I


----------



## doctorliver (Mar 23, 2007)

Creeks are low and the bite was slow this past weekend. Gonna see how this rain effects the creeks....


----------



## sqwaby (Aug 4, 2005)

For camping, I like Birch Creek S.P. its around to the north side of the lake, seems to get a bit less day use crowd and the underbrush at the wooded sites isn't as cleared out as some of the other parks.There is a nice single track bike trail around the lake and great trails at Birch Creek, if your kids want to ride off road.


----------



## jcovey (Feb 21, 2013)

I also prefer Birch. More quiet and less crowded than Overlook/Lake Somerville Marina. However, the marina at Overlook is a good spot for kids to fish and the owners there are really nice people.

The Somerville creeks need rain. Not sure we got enough today to make much of a difference.


----------



## Kolltrain (Mar 15, 2011)

X2 on Birch Creek.


----------



## Magnolia (Dec 2, 2007)

Birch is a great park if you want seclution......I do like the trees and shrubery around each campsite.......the only problem with most state parks is getting a campsite since they usually fill up quick especially on holidays.......


----------



## klockness (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks for the input, think I'll make a reservation for Birch. My son is a little young to fish but my wife might a little. I don't want him to grow to quickly but I can't wait till he's old enough to fish.

I hear the creeks are the place to fish when there's water. Being my first time there I guess I'll be scoping out the entire lake looking for some bass and crappie. Do skis take up the entire lake when things warm up or are there still areas to fish in peace during the busy season?


----------



## jcovey (Feb 21, 2013)

Yep, there'sa lot o boats on Somerville during the summer, but not as bad as Conroe. Summertime, I get out early to fish. Boats dont get too bad till around noon, whoch is when I paddle my yak outta there.

The creeks are fun, but theres fish in the lake, too.


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

Took a friend out yesterday. It was really, really slow. We managed 2 whites and 2 hybrids. One of the hybrids broke off right at the boat. The whites were trolled up in front of the tire breakwater. The hybrids were caught right by the intake at the dam in 5 foot of water.

We jigged, trolled & casted every good spot that I know. Might try to go next weekend.

Boom


----------



## AggieBB (Feb 10, 2013)

Hit Somerville this morning. One 7 pound hybrid and a 12 inch white. Pretty slow but it was VERY windy.


----------

